# Side job for electrician



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Not looking to break the bank on this job either...I purchased a mini split AC system and am needing it installed in my garage. I had them run a disconnect outside during the building process, so that part is done. Anyone looking for a side job? Located in Crestview.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

New one on me, mini split AC.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

sealark said:


> New one on me, mini split AC.


Huh?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What are you needing en electrician for if the disconnect is already there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> New one on me, mini split AC.


Been around for at least 15-20 years


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Splittine said:


> What are you needing en electrician for if the disconnect is already there.


I literally have no electrical skills whatsoever. A buddy that does AC work (hes deployed right now so he can't help) said that there was more to it than plug n play...something about running a vent and copper hose...no idea like I sa9d I'm not an electrician


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I just had one installed in my river cabin. Bought it off amazon, it's a Pioneer with 2 zone heads to cover 2 rooms. I looked into doing it myself then realized it was a bit over my minimal skill level. Hired an HVAC guy, cost met about a grand for install. So all in I'm under 3k. 

I love the mini-split. Didn't think I would sleep without the window unit running but it sure is nice and quiet.

One thing that seemed strange is the head units always blow their fan to move some air, even when the compressor isn't running. I researched it and found that this is by design. So when I'm gone I set it at 80 degrees and some air still moves, which is good for keeping dust and mold down. Just the fans running use minimal power. If I turn the units off nothing runs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Been around for at least 15-20 years


Just looked it up, ok never heard that discription of it. Thanks.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Man, a grand to install...my buddy was talking about doing it for like $400 and some beers while working...did you have to have a disconnect ran or did you already have that taken care of?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> Just looked it up, ok never heard that discription of it. Thanks.


Gotcha. Don’t think I’ve ever heard it called anything else though I’m sure it has been. I’ve installed quite a few. Pretty simply to do with the newer ones. It’s all plug and play.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Splittine said:


> sealark said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked it up, ok never heard that discription of it. Thanks.
> ...


If I send you a link to the exact one I bought, you think you'd be able to see how easy or difficult it would be to install?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Punch in the model on a search on YouTube, I’ll bet theres a video of how to install it, see how hard it looks


----------

